# Found another clutch almost tadpoles



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

My Dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus' have had their first two clutches ever to be successful. I was looking for other people's insight on their set ups and what they feed the tadpoles. Pics would be helpful also thanks


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm still a newbie at breeding but have been successful so far.

I keep the standard coco hut & petri dish combo in all my vivs and I'd say they lay in them about 70% of the time which is very convenient. Definitely get some petri dishes if you don't have any.

Once the eggs are found I clean them up a bit and mist them with indian almond leaf tea and keep them in a plastic shoebox. I check on them every few days and make sure there is a bit of water in the petri dish.










Once they hatch I move them to deli cups filled with RO water, a piece of indian almond leaf and bit of moss.

I started with the 32oz and then went down to 16oz but they still took up way too much space so I eventually settled on 8oz.

I feed them once or twice a week with a few pieces of tadpole bites. I only do water changes if it looks like they need it. I also occasionally throw in a few fruit flies.










Once they pop front legs I remove most of the water, the moss and the leaf. I leave about enough water to cover them and allow them to swim freely. Once they have absorbed most of their tail I tilt the cup so they can climb out of the water when they're ready.

Once they have fully morphed I move them to the growout bins. I have shoebox bins for newly morphed frogs which have a lot of springtails. This allows me to monitor their growth and health. Once they grow up a little I move them to the larger bins.










I pretty much follow the advice given here


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Found yet another clutch fertile... How many clutches will I be expecting? It seems that the female is more skinny now instead of round. I didn't account for breeding yet either so I assume I need to get vitamin A by Repashy and use once a month right? Also any ways to keep the eggs warmer it's 70F in my house and it's getting colder. Also got one tadpole out of it's egg how long do I wait it's not moving about.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

DunderBear said:


> Found yet another clutch fertile... How many clutches will I be expecting? It seems that the female is more skinny now instead of round. I didn't account for breeding yet either so I assume I need to get vitamin A by Repashy and use once a month right? Also any ways to keep the eggs warmer it's 70F in my house and it's getting colder. Also got one tadpole out of it's egg how long do I wait it's not moving about.


My Azureus were laying about once a week. They finally stopped now that it's getting colder. Haven't found any in a few weeks.  

I use Repashy Vit A+ 2x a month.

70F should be fine. The eggs might take a bit longer to hatch. My house is usually around 70 - 75F and I have pretty close to normal normal hatch and morph periods.

Tadpoles aren't very active after hatching. You can wait a few days before moving them to cups or move them as soon as they hatch. Just make sure at this point there is enough water to cover them. For convenience I often wait until they all hatch so I can move them all at once.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

port_plz said:


> My Azureus were laying about once a week. They finally stopped now that it's getting colder. Haven't found any in a few weeks.
> 
> I use Repashy Vit A+ 2x a month.
> 
> ...




Thanks read up that they ate the yolk hopefully all of the tadpoles hatch so I can move them all at once. I don't have java moss at the moment does it matter?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

DunderBear said:


> Thanks read up that they ate the yolk hopefully all of the tadpoles hatch so I can move them all at once. I don't have java moss at the moment does it matter?


Not really sure... I just follow Josh's methods. Moss is probably optional and I know some people use only dechlorinated tap water without the moss or leaf. Some breeders use additives like RO right and blackwater extract.

Because I use RO water I like to add as much organic stuff as possible to hopefully leach some minerals back into the water. I think the moss also helps oxygenate the water and helps keep nitrogen from food and waste from becoming toxic.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats DunderBear!

I've tried a lot of different methods but currently I use RO filtered water with an oak leaf in it. I house them in plastic food grade containers (24 oz?). I may top off the water if it gets low, but I no longer make water changes. I've found that parental nutrition has a lot more to do with tadpole health and development than water quality nuances.

It's super exciting to watch your first tads develop. Just keep in mind that you are going to need a plan because azureus can rain a lot of tadpoles on you. You need to either start culling tads, or figure out what you're going to do with all those froglets. I had an azureus pair that at one point was providing me with enough tads to sell online here, and still wholesale to three local pet stores. I live in an area with a few herp specific stores, but for most people selling means shipping, and that's a bit of an investment and has a bit of a learning curve. 

Hopefully that doesn't kill your buzz but you ought to be prepared. At some point soon you'll either have to get an outlet for those froglets, or start culling...and it's a heck of a lot easier to cull eggs than tads or froglets. You can always build tanks and set friends up, for a bit. but those frogs can dump 5-10 new tads on you a month when they really get going. I find that not pulling the eggs slows down production dramatically. Less tads make it to the froglet stage and the ones that do are usually very robust. 

Just some helpful advice. Good Luck.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Soilient green by repashy is by far the best tadpole food i've used.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Boondoggle said:


> Congrats DunderBear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks how should I go about culling? I will never have the guts to kill froglets unless they are terrible.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

DunderBear said:


> Thanks how should I go about culling? I will never have the guts to kill froglets unless they are terrible.


Yeah, I've had to kill froglets with SLS and even that's not easy. Check out the search tool as I'm sure there have been some conversations on culling and there might be some concerns regarding disease vectors when throwing out eggs and such. 

Sorry to turn your awesome thread about tadpoles into a downer!


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Boondoggle said:


> Yeah, I've had to kill froglets with SLS and even that's not easy. Check out the search tool as I'm sure there have been some conversations on culling and there might be some concerns regarding disease vectors when throwing out eggs and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to turn your awesome thread about tadpoles into a downer!




All good I have culled fish in the aquarium hobby I just find it easier when I didn't put in months of raising them.


----------



## DunderBear (Feb 5, 2016)

Update out of the oldest clutch I got two tadpoles out of their gel stuff and into cups with tadpole tea and a small piece of indian almond leave. They don't really move around but react to movements of the water and I can't say that they've eaten the really small fish pellets I fed them. As for the rest of the clutch I don't really see any movement or developement and it's been around 4 days. Do I assume these guys are dead? Thanks.


----------

